# MI Audio Crunch Box?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a pocket pod this Christmas, but I found out this pedal is in the same price range. Im looking for a great distortion pedal that is still quite versatile. Any other recommendations?


ps..anybody got one of these for sale? haha


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I dig mine...it's a little dark though. With my setup the tone knob is all the way up, but my amp is pretty dark too. I'm using it with a Boss DS-1, and they complinment eachother very well.

I may be selling mine...depends on how the Box Of Metal is!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Along the same lines as an Crunch Box, I recently bought a Fulltone OCD. As much as everyone raves about this pedal, I've been kinda disappointed with it. Maybe its just my amp (Marshall DSL50) but the OCD is *way* too bassy and compressed sounding for me. 

Someone posted some Crunch Box clips recently on the GearPage, and it sounded fantastic.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

for a while I was thinking of an OCD too...glad I didnt take it then. I have the same amp as you lol


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

After swapping my Marshall DSL 50 for a twin reverb I needed a "marshall in a box"...after reading a bunch of reviews and hearing samples I've got the search narrowed down to:

-MI audio crunch box (should be here any day now)
-Sansamp GT2 (Received it from ebay but it was broken...currently being repaired)
-Marshall DriveMaster (also on its way)
-Kaden Brown Creeper...still have to buy

I'll let you know how it goes and how the crunch box 'stacks' up.
Here are some samples:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=761668


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that tech21 sansamp looks tempting.


If I got the MI Audio crunch box, I could feed the output into a DI box, and then into a PA system right? Just making sure. 


Are these things any good?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/navigation?q=damage+control

I really want a compact distortion pedal that sounds great and that can cover a lot of bases. Of course, the damage control stuff is more expensive, but I guess I could save up. The nice thing about those, is that they have a recording output...and they have tubes!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...nizer-Tube-Distortion-Preamp-Pedal?sku=154700

that things sounds hot...any stores in Calgary stock this thing where I could try it out?
Really has that tube crunch thing going...but if the MI Audio Crunch box will sound just as good...I would rather save the money.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Seymour Duncan Lava Box is pretty sweet, though a little short on EQ adjustability with only a single "RUMBLE" control to go with the gain and volume. However it doesn't overly colour the tone so amp/guitar and other effects can do the job. Highly recommended.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't find the MI Audio Crunch versatile. It is really a one-trick pony, a "Marshall JCM800 in a box". *BUT*, it is great at what it does.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

so how is the damage control stuff then?


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Never tried that but I heard good things about the Tech21 SansAmp.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah I heard Neil Zaza uses the Sansamp extensively so that must be a good thing then


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

One of my favourite bands _Mono_ uses one as well!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

adamthemute said:


> One of my favourite bands _Mono_ uses one as well!


Another Mono fan!?!?!?!?!?!

Awesome! I've got every album. The first time I saw them was about 4 years back at the Horseshoe in Toronto. It was a free show with only about 20 people there, but they blew my mind and had a pretty full house from interested walkups from the bar by the time they finished.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I love Mono, their live shows seem great. I think I'll have to take a road trip next summer. Their live DVD will tide me over for now though, it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Another Mono fan!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Awesome! I've got every album. The first time I saw them was about 4 years back at the Horseshoe in Toronto. It was a free show with only about 20 people there, but they blew my mind and had a pretty full house from interested walkups from the bar by the time they finished.


2 OTHER MONO FANS!?!?!?!?!?!

They are fantastic...i've only got 2 of their albums though. I saw them at the underground in Hamilton and they were amazing...I felt like I was on something. I also listen to explosions in the sky and saw them at the opera house in toronto last year. At both shows I was up at the front so I got to look at all the pedals. They both had the GT2 so I looked into it. Finally ended up buying one recently only to have been sent a dud.

Oh and don't be swayed by the tubes in the damage control...they don't really get heated up enough to produce that true tube like distortion.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ok then its between the GT2 and the crunchbox now


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Personally, I'd go for the GT2. It seems loads more versatile than the Crunch Box. The Crunch Box can be fund pretty cheap used though, and if you don't like it you can just sell it back!


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, the crunch box isn't so cheap used. I bought mine new form a dealer on ebay and it came to 115 USD. I was also watching a used one (the only used one on ebay) and it went for 95 after shipping...not much of a difference but that means if you don't like it..its got a great resale value. Also, the GT2 isn't true bypass and is intended to use for recording only. I couldn't make up my mind either so I ordered both...the used GT2 was $100 USD incl ship.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

huh....but I thought Neil Zaza runs his GT2 into the effects loop of an amp?

could the GT2 work well with a PA system then?


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh yea yea..you can definitely still use it as an effect pedal but apparently its much better if used for its original purpose. I wouldn't know first hand though...still waiting for mine to be fixed.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the g2 remains a mystery to me. i've owned three, and each time ended up selling them because they seriously lacked sustain.

-dh


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

running dirt into your effects loop ain't recommended


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

huh...

"What are you currently using in your live setup?
I am playing my Cort Neil Zaza Signature guitar through a pedal board consisting of a Boss TU-2 tuner, Keeley compressor, Vox wah, Keeley Nova wah, MXR Phase 90, and prototype Keeley pedal that will be eventually a Neil Zaza signature pedal. I also use a Boss DD-5 digital delay in the loop of my amp. For amplifiers, I am using either a Mesa/Boogie Road King or a Wizard 50 or 100 watt head into a 4x12 cabinet. All my cables are George L's. *If I am on tour overseas and can't bring an amp, I use either a SansAmp Tri-AC or a Hughes & Kettner Tubeman into the return of a tube head*."

maybe I was wrong...but is the Tri-AC pretty close? They both seem like distortion modelers or whatever


----------

